# Yellowing of Front GRP on Hymer B524



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

I am starting to experience some yellowing of the GRP area just above the windscreen on my March 2005 Hymer B524, it`s about 12 inches above the top of the windscreen across a slight panel contour.

I have never applied any form of silicon based car polish to the vehicle during my period of ownership, some 15 months, but do admit to using a very weak car shampoo solution for normal washing.

I use a non-silicon, GRP recommended cleaner / wax for polishing the van which cleans and leaves a very good shine, always been pleased with the results to date.

I have tried a GRP recommended cutting agent / cleaner to remove the yellowing, slight improvement but not perfect by any means.

Anyone any suggestions on removing the dis-colouration / preventing future recurrence.


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

I too noticed this slight yellowing on the round edges of the GPR around the headlights this morning. I couldn't remove or improve it all I have got or used is a recommended one-their 'polish' is called 'bobby dazzler' so I have yellowed shiny bits.(on the van) 
would love a solution but suspect it might be aging??


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Having owned 5 G.RP boats in the last 20 years and now a Hymer I have come across yellowing of white G.R.P many times.
This year I also noticed yellowing on my 2001 B574.But after a few hours of intensive labour I need sun glasses to look at it.
method :-
1 Wash the whole panel with distilled water ( ask a friend that has aircon in the house to collect some for you, I collect up to 10 liters a day) Dry off with cloth,do not let it self dry.
2 Get a mains powered polisher , I bought one from Argos last year cost about 19 pounds.Go over with Faracla cutting compound (spelling?) untill area is very dull. Remove all old traces of Faracla ,this will take some time.
3 Polish at least twice ideally 3 times with a Resin based boat G.R.P polish
4 Stand back and admire

Good luck.


----------



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

Hogan,

Many thanks for the detailed reply to my query.

I am always wary of "over cutting" the GRP surface, is that possible and if so what would be the effect ?

You say use the compound until the area is very dull, that would terrify me, can I be sure that the GRP polish will then restore the shine !!

I have used a GRP "rubbing compound" before on a previous coach built van, Auto-sleeper, but more to try to remove dullness and restore shine.

I have found "Farecla" listed on a number of sites and fairly readily available in tube format, what sort of quantity would I likely need for treating the over-windscreen panel area ? 

I do very much appreciate your detailed reply I probably just require a bit of re-assurance before tackling my "pride & joy" Hymer with abrasive compound.

Derek P.


----------



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

Hogan,

Many thanks for the detailed reply to my query.

I am always wary of "over cutting" the GRP surface, is that possible and if so what would be the effect ?

You say use the compound until the area is very dull, that would terrify me, can I be sure that the GRP polish will then restore the shine !!

I have used a GRP "rubbing compound" before on a previous coach built van, Auto-sleeper, but more to try to remove dullness and restore shine.

I have found "Farecla" listed on a number of sites and fairly readily available in tube format, what sort of quantity would I likely need for treating the over-windscreen panel area ? 

I do very much appreciate your detailed reply I probably just require a bit of re-assurance before tackling my "pride & joy" Hymer with abrasive compound.

Derek P.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try this stuff :-
http://www.poliglow.co.uk/index.html

See thread :- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-17926-poliglow.html

'Kinzo' make one of the better rotary polishers - this one has a very good write-up & not too expensive [got one myself but not had the 'ideal' weather to give it a good test
http://www.godfrey-diy.co.uk/car-ca...em32011040.html?page=show-product&sc=32002640


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,
i would be very careful of that type of polisher as it will leave swirl marks, what you need is a random orbit polisher such as a porter cable 7424. i bought one for myself to get rid of swirl marks on a car and am in the process of polishing the 'van - long job :roll: check out this site here polishing your car is a big market now.

cheers
simon


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

tiffy said:


> Hogan,
> 
> Many thanks for the detailed reply to my query.
> 
> ...


What you have to remember is that every time you polish paint/ grp you are taking a layer off,by using a cutting compound you are just taking it off more quickly,A tube of Faracla will be plenty to do the front of your Hymer with plenty to spare.If you are worried that you will cause damage just try a small area at the very top where the front meets the roof line,On my last Hymer I had to start with 800 then 1200 rubbing paper before i used Faracla.Go through the full procedure untill you are happy with the small area.
It is possible to "over cut " grp and it will make a terrible mess,but you will have to be very very heavy handed to damage it.
I forgot to add DO NOT DO THIS IN FULL SUN LIGHT the finish will turn out white but will have a bloom


----------



## tiffy (Aug 6, 2007)

Many thanks to all who responded to my query and for the advice offered,

Best regards


----------

